# Just Had My Car Terracleaned!



## Turbo Tony

I just returned from Monster Sport Europe in Milton Keynes after getting my car Terracleaned and thought I would share my findings.

*What's Terraclean?*
For those who are unaware, this is a process of running a car with fuel that is so refined, it burns off any carbon deposits in the engine, including the O2 sensor and catalytic converter. I (like many others) first discovered the process watching Edd China on Wheeler Dealers (Jag XK8 episode), who gave the system a singing endorsement.

*Why Monster Sport?*
They are actually far further from me than my nearest garage that offered the service, but they were cheaper and far, far nicer to deal with. I wanted an emissions test before and after the service, so I could see the results, so they happily arranged for an MOT testing station around the corner from their site to test the car twice.

*What Car?*
I had my 1994 Vauxhall Cavalier Turbo done. It has covered 126k and spends most of its time locked in my garage doing nothing. I've noticed that over the past few years, it has been struggling to pass an MOT emissions test, so I thought I'd give Terraclean a try.

*The 'Before' Test*
Holy moly, was I lucky! When we arrived at the MOT station, my car decided it didn't like having coolant, so spewed it all out onto the pavement. While I was panicking, pacing and swearing, Nicky from Monster calmly diagnosed the fault to be the bottom radiator hose and refitted it using a borrowed trolley jack from the MOT testing station, even offering a few consolatory words while he was doing it.
During the test, white/blue smoke was bellowing from the exhaust and, true to recent form, my car failed pretty spectacularly. Hopefully, there will be a scan of my test reports below.

*The 'Terraclean'*
Nicky kindly agreed to give the cooling system a quick once over before he started the Terraclean service, just in case there was anything seriously wrong. Nothing was found, although one of the hoses had come off the turbo wastegate, which they found and fixed, rectifying a months-old problem I'd been having of the car cutting out while on boost.
The Terraclean machine looks a lot like an air con regassing machine and has two cans of cleaning agent that fit to the top. For my car, the larger cans were used. The machine is connected to the fuel system of the car, so the engine runs off the super-refined Terraclean fuel, rather than the fuel in the tank. The whole process took around an hour or so, but I wasn't timing.

*After the Service*
Taking the car for the second emissions test, Nicky drove. Partly because he knew his way around, and partly because he wanted to see if the boost issue had been sorted.
Even from the passenger seat (a very eerie experience - I never let people drive my car!) I could instantly hear the difference. It was running far, far smoother and quieter. The idle was notably better.
The test was done and, to my surprise, no more smoke out of the exhaust although I was positioned a little further away than the first time.
My first cue that something was out of the ordinary was that the MOT tester, upon leaving the car, ignored me completely and went directly over to Nicky and asked 'What did you do to it?'. Both of them were studying the two test reports. Feeling like a third wheel, I elbowed myself some space to take a look.
In all honesty, I was expecting it to pass - after all, the car had been MOT'd only a few months ago and it took some doing, but it eventually had passed the emissions test then. What I was not expecting was quite _the margin_ by which it passed. It had previously failed on the CO levels, where the maximum permissible level is 0.300%. Mine was measured at 0.515%. After the test, this dropped dramatically to just 0.126%. All other measurements dropped too, with the exception of the CO2 levels, which rose slightly. The MOT tester was quick to point out that this was a sign of the improved combustion.

*Was the Difference Noticeable When Driving?*
Boy, was it! The most remarkable difference was the fuel computer, which was reading around 27 mpg on the way to Milton Keynes, was now reading 35 mpg on the way back (and I was much heavier with my right foot on the return journey). The car is _far_ smoother and quieter and has regained oodles of the torque it had lost over the 13 years I've owned it.
As the ECU worked out that it was connected to a more efficient engine, it improved the feel of the car as the journey went on. By the time I reached home, I didn't want to stop. I haven't felt like that in many years.

In short, it feels like having my car Terracleaned took ten years off my engine and I cannot thank the guys at Monster Sport Europe enough. Aside from the astonishing effects of the service, Nicky and Andrew couldn't have been nicer and helped me out of a sticky problem when it arose. I guess the best endorsement I can make is to say that I will definitely return when I need other work done - even if it's a 90min drive away.

Best £84 I've ever spent.

I just wanted to point out that I am not affiliated with either Terraclean, or Monster Sport Europe. I'm just a _really_ happy customer!


----------



## mattcoupturbo

I was curious about this having watched Ed do it on Wheeler Dealers. Might get the missus Clio done as its done some mileage and was iffy on emissions last MOT time.


----------



## Trip tdi

Can't wait for it to come for diesel engines, would make a difference to mine.


----------



## Rollini

sounds like an amazing service and product!! hopfully will become available in more areas and more known about!!


----------



## Trip tdi

I think I might give this a shot as well later, my cars old, can the machine do diesels as well.


----------



## Turbo Tony

Yes, there are two versions of the machine - a petrol and a diesel.

Monster are in the process of getting the diesel kit, should be with them in a week or two, I think they said. Other stockists already have both.

On mine, as it is turbo charged, they used the slightly larger canisters of cleaning product. It cost an extra tenner, but I thought it was probably worth it.

When they were cleaning mine, they told me they could smell the carbon being burned out of the engine!


----------



## J1ODY A

Good thread and write up :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai

Was interested in this myself after seeing it on Wheeler Dealers.


----------



## mart.

sounds good. 

I wonder how much difference it would make on my car with 21K on it.


----------



## Turbo Tony

Thanks for all the comments guys.

They suggested around 50k was the mileage when it would have a noticeable difference. Some engines are more liable to carbon deposits though - apparently Vauxhall engines are particularly bad.


----------



## andy665

I was interested when I saw this on Wheeler Dealers too. Put in an enquiry as I'm interested in getting the BMW and Alfa done - does not look as expensive as I thought it would be


----------



## The_Bouncer

Thx for posting this up - Think I'll take the Merc up there to help clean her out.

Only issue is that she is fully de-catted so dunno if that will cause a prob with this clean method ? - just flicked it over to 100k last week so probably will do it wonders.

cheers

:thumb:


----------



## Turbo Tony

My (limited) understanding is that it cleans what's there. If there's no cat, so be it.

I'd imagine your emissions results would be 'interesting'! 

Monster Sport Europe do another clean too (unrelated to Terraclean). I forgot to mention it in the write up. They pour a gloopy liquid through the spark plug holes and it slowly descends through the engine. It is left overnight and then removed via the sump. They need to check it's compatibility with aluminium sumps but this cleans down lower than the combustion chamber and I'm considering getting it done.

I'm also probably going to take my Volvo in for a Terraclean. It uses so much fuel, if it can save me a few quid, it'll be well worth it.


----------



## Laurie.J.M

I'm intrigued. How much did it cost?


----------



## John74

Anyone have a list of places that offer this service ? 

I run a 100cell cat on my ST so always cut it pretty close come MOT time ( never failed yet though ).


----------



## DIESEL DAVE

http://www.terraclean.co.uk/


----------



## McClane

Looks interesting! Considering I baby my car immensely. Is there a particular area it benefits over and above other methods? Valves, injectors, cylinders, cat, etc? Obviously stuff like plugs are replaced anyway at service intervals.


----------



## avit88

how much does it cost??


----------



## trv8

Not convinced.
You said one of the turbo hoses was not fixed in place when you had the first emisions test done. Then the hose was fixed and the treatment done, returned for emissions test and passed by a large margin.
Why not have the test done after the turbo hose was fixed, and then again after the treatment. That would be a more accurate result to compare. 
Your car may have had a lack of power because of the turbo hose was not in place.
Turbo's must be maintained in top condition to achieve maximum boost/performance, which you have said that yours wasn't. So maybe replacing the hose on the turbo made more of a difference than the treatment you had done.


----------



## trv8

Laurie.J.M said:


> I'm intrigued. How much did it cost?
> 
> Wheeler Dealers Terraclean system.m2ts - YouTube





avit88 said:


> how much does it cost??


At the bottom of Turbo Tony's original post.............£84.00 :wave:.


----------



## andy monty

Turbo Tony said:


> They pour a gloopy liquid through the spark plug holes and it slowly descends through the engine. It is left overnight and then removed via the sump..


If thats the case your piston/ oil control rings must have to be fked for that to work


----------



## nick.s

trv8 said:


> Not convinced.
> You said one of the turbo hoses was not fixed in place when you had the first emisions test done. Then the hose was fixed and the treatment done, returned for emissions test and passed by a large margin.
> Why not have the test done after the turbo hose was fixed, and then again after the treatment. That would be a more accurate result to compare.
> Your car may have had a lack of power because of the turbo hose was not in place.
> Turbo's must be maintained in top condition to achieve maximum boost/performance, which you have said that yours wasn't. So maybe replacing the hose on the turbo made more of a difference than the treatment you had done.


It reads as though the remedials were done before the initial test fella 

Seems an interesting proposition, if it can help reduce fuel usage, it should start to pay for itself reasonably quickly!


----------



## trv8

Turbo Tony said:


> *The 'Before' Test*
> Holy moly, was I lucky! When we arrived at the MOT station, my car decided it didn't like having coolant, so spewed it all out onto the pavement. While I was panicking, pacing and swearing, Nicky from Monster calmly diagnosed the fault to be the bottom radiator hose and refitted it using a borrowed trolley jack from the MOT testing station, even offering a few consolatory words while he was doing it.
> During the test, white/blue smoke was bellowing from the exhaust and, true to recent form, my car failed pretty spectacularly. Hopefully, there will be a scan of my test reports below.
> 
> *The 'Terraclean'*
> Nicky kindly agreed to give the cooling system a quick once over before he started the Terraclean service, just in case there was anything seriously wrong. Nothing was found, although one of the hoses had come off the turbo wastegate, which they found and fixed, rectifying a months-old problem I'd been having of the car cutting out while on boost.
> The Terraclean machine looks a lot like an air con regassing machine and has two cans of cleaning agent that fit to the top. For my car, the larger cans were used. The machine is connected to the fuel system of the car, so the engine runs off the super-refined Terraclean fuel, rather than the fuel in the tank. The whole process took around an hour or so, but I wasn't timing.
> 
> *After the Service*
> Taking the car for the second emissions test, Nicky drove.


^^^No it doesn't. Read it again fella!

Radiator hose changed. The car was then emission tested. 
Then the car was checked over before being 'Terracleaned', it was then they found a TURBO hose not connected.
Turbo hose connected and Terreclean completed.......then returned for another emission test.


----------



## nick.s

To me it does:


> The 'Terraclean'
> Nicky kindly agreed to give the cooling system a quick once over *before* he started the Terraclean service, just in case there was anything seriously wrong. Nothing was found, although one of the hoses had come off the turbo wastegate, which they found and fixed, rectifying a months-old problem I'd been having of the car cutting out while on boost.


I'm pretty sure it does


----------



## trv8

You need to read the first part of what I quoted.
The car was first emission tested at the MOT station BEFORE the turbo hose had been reconnected at Terracleans premises..

That's how it reads .


----------



## Trip tdi

The thing is I can see older cars can benefit from this, but after the treatment how can you maintain the engine so it runs efficiently after 6 months or a year, carbon will build up again.

This fuel they use, what is it ?


----------



## cam73

Pleased to read it has made a cost effective 'restoration' of your engine.


----------



## Turbo Tony

-PJB- said:


> Looks interesting! Considering I baby my car immensely. Is there a particular area it benefits over and above other methods? Valves, injectors, cylinders, cat, etc? Obviously stuff like plugs are replaced anyway at service intervals.


The main benefit of this system over others is that it cleans the post-combustion areas too. Specifically, the o2 sensor and the catalytic converter. Most other systems (all if you believe the marketing) have already burned by the time they reach this point, so don't clean it.


----------



## Turbo Tony

trv8 said:


> Not convinced.
> You said one of the turbo hoses was not fixed in place when you had the first emisions test done. Then the hose was fixed and the treatment done, returned for emissions test and passed by a large margin.
> Why not have the test done after the turbo hose was fixed, and then again after the treatment. That would be a more accurate result to compare.
> Your car may have had a lack of power because of the turbo hose was not in place.
> Turbo's must be maintained in top condition to achieve maximum boost/performance, which you have said that yours wasn't. So maybe replacing the hose on the turbo made more of a difference than the treatment you had done.


Sorry, I should have been more specific. The hose that worked its way loose was the one connecting the wastegate to the ECU - telling the ECU how far the wastegate was open. The effect of this was that when the turbo was on boost, it would keep trying to overboost as the ECU didn't realise it was already open.

The 'before' emissions test was done before the repair but did not affect the results as the car is not on boost during an emissions test. Even the fast idle test keeps the engine at a constant, raised RPM, not using the turbo boost.


----------



## alan_mcc

Sounds excellent. Wish there was somewhere 'local' to do this.

Alas


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Does it burn all the carbon build up around the valves etc? if so then might lead to loss of oil been burns through the valves. A car of that age would have carbon build up around the valves and cuts its own groove to provide a seat over time, if this build up is taken away then you might find gaps where the carbon build up was, Thats why you have to re seat the valves with grinding paste when you re building a head. 

If It works for you then great but id be carefull on a car of that age for that reason. If it was a newer car then i cant see it been much of an issue.


----------



## Turbo Tony

Yes, it cleans the whole combustion chamber, so I assume it would do a fairly thorough clean around the valves.

Thanks for the tip, I'll keep an eye on the oil usage. :thumb:


----------



## Alzak

I would like to know how this will work on my DPF ...


----------



## Paintmaster1982

Turbo Tony said:


> Yes, it cleans the whole combustion chamber, so I assume it would do a fairly thorough clean around the valves.
> 
> Thanks for the tip, I'll keep an eye on the oil usage. :thumb:


No problem mate not trying to put a dampner on this as it does sound like a good product. Sounds like its a beast and not many of them turbos around these days.


----------



## steveo3002

trv8 said:


> Not convinced.
> You said one of the turbo hoses was not fixed in place when you had the first emisions test done. Then the hose was fixed and the treatment done, returned for emissions test and passed by a large margin.
> Why not have the test done after the turbo hose was fixed, and then again after the treatment. That would be a more accurate result to compare.
> Your car may have had a lack of power because of the turbo hose was not in place.
> Turbo's must be maintained in top condition to achieve maximum boost/performance, which you have said that yours wasn't. So maybe replacing the hose on the turbo made more of a difference than the treatment you had done.


must agree , the car must have been running pretty poorly due to the boost hose hanging off


----------



## dann2707

I'm guessing when the diesel version comes out it won't be able to clean around the valves  One thing that i'm sure my 125k oil burner will be suffering from.


----------



## kasman

I have been researching this for some time now with the intention of adding it to our services. Speaking to Terraclean and other garages that have taken it on board among other people. 
My findings have all been positive, whether it be questions answered or by way of a conversation with a garage offering the service, everybody is impressed with it.
I have spoken to Terracleans pro guy who has answered all of my questions and queries (some technical jargon involved) resting any concerns i may have had with it, and let me say I have had many questions to answer as it involves a large lay out!!!
At the end of the day, this system has been going in Canada for several years now with millions thrown into it. If it was a bad egg there would be something somewhere about it, Surely???


----------



## nick_mcuk

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Does it burn all the carbon build up around the valves etc? if so then might lead to loss of oil been burns through the valves. A car of that age would have carbon build up around the valves and cuts its own groove to provide a seat over time, if this build up is taken away then you might find gaps where the carbon build up was, Thats why you have to re seat the valves with grinding paste when you re building a head.
> 
> If It works for you then great but id be carefull on a car of that age for that reason. If it was a newer car then i cant see it been much of an issue.


This is what a friend of mine said yesterday when I mentioned this system.

He then went onto recall that he once ran an engine flush through a metro and after this the bottom end started to knock 3 days later it blew the bottom end out....this was a previously ok car.....I won't be using it on the 205....it runs fine.

As you say on a relatively new car it's probably fine but on anything older I wouldn't go near it..


----------



## Turbo Tony

Paintmaster1982 said:


> No problem mate not trying to put a dampner on this as it does sound like a good product. Sounds like its a beast and not many of them turbos around these days.


Not taken that way at all. Any and all tips/advice gratefully received.

Funny, once I got home, I was counting up the number of times I'd heard this during the day! People came over to the car every place I stopped and commented that 'there's not many of these around any more'. Some of the guys I spoke to really knew their stuff, I was particularly impressed with a teenager who got the engine code right.

I've owned the car for 13 years now and every summer I tell myself it's time to sell it, but I've never been able to bring myself to!

...Sad git, I know.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

id keep it for as long as. Just dont tuck it away in a garage make sure its driven


----------



## VenomUK

I too saw this on WD after seein Ed do it to the Jag. How do I find a garage near me that provides this service? Both my 2008 Volvo diesel and 1997 Evo could do with a good internal clean!!


----------



## lowejackson

VenomUK said:


> ... How do I find a garage near me that provides this service?....


Their website is not that helpful in terms of you finding the nearest place. The options seem to be 1) contact Terraclean direct, 2) Scroll through their Facebook or Twitter pages to try something near you.

I do not doubt the product, in fact if I had any money I would like to have this done to my car but finding the nearest garage could be made easier


----------



## The Cueball

lowejackson said:


> Their website is not that helpful in terms of you finding the nearest place. The options seem to be 1) contact Terraclean direct, 2) Scroll through their Facebook or Twitter pages to try something near you.
> 
> I do not doubt the product, in fact if I had any money I would like to have this done to my car but finding the nearest garage could be made easier


I agree... put me off them TBH...

:thumb:


----------



## rob3rto

VenomUK said:


> I too saw this on WD after seein Ed do it to the Jag. How do I find a garage near me that provides this service? Both my 2008 Volvo diesel and 1997 Evo could do with a good internal clean!!


There's a list on their UK site.


----------



## lowejackson

rob3rto said:


> There's a list on their UK site.


Have you got the link, I cannot see a list


----------



## crazysnakeman

I contacted them through the contact form on the web site and got a reply the next day, I think it's still quite a small operation over here. Seriously considering it on the wife's mazda 6 estate as that kicks out some real black coulds some days. if it works out on that then I may have it done om my A4 as well.


----------



## rob3rto

lowejackson said:


> Have you got the link, I cannot see a list


Saw this on my mobile but wont let me click on map markers.

www.terraclean.co.uk/service.html


----------



## rinns

booked in for Monday, more out of interest really.

Its my work car so 6 year old 145k 325i BMW. £99 so prepared to see what the fuss is all about. Doing the normal Notts to Bristol run on the Tuesday so will see how she runs.


----------



## The Cueball

rinns said:


> booked in for Monday, more out of interest really.
> 
> Its my work car so 6 year old 145k 325i BMW. £99 so prepared to see what the fuss is all about. Doing the normal Notts to Bristol run on the Tuesday so will see how she runs.


Keep us updated... will be good to hear...

:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A

I am a sucker for all this sort of thing, interested in your results Rinns...


----------



## rinns

Its local, only takes an hour so might as well give it ago, was going to get rid of the car but I think Im gonna run it for longer as the family motor took all the cash. So I'm gonna pamper the BMW which I have a soft spot for and in reality would only change for a faster one of the same model.

Hope it all goes well, I have visions of it cronking out after his sort of thing.


----------



## Grizzle

J1ODY A said:


> I am a sucker for all this sort of thing,


Same here lol.


----------



## Dream Detail

just to add my 2 cents worth. its good to see all the feedback both positive and negative and i must say, im yet to find a negative result from all of my customers who ive done the terralcean for (im a reseller for GU postcode area) we very recently did an '53 reg renault megane diesel. right old smoker. ran the system and viola...the customer was noticing 3-5 mpg better a week after. i have spoken to him since and still car runs fine.


----------



## lowejackson

rob3rto said:


> Saw this on my mobile but wont let me click on map markers.
> 
> www.terraclean.co.uk/service.html


Thanks for the link. The map just seems to be a picture rather than a indicator of dealer locations or it does not work with Firefox or IE.


----------



## hoikey

Nice to see another happy monster customer. Nicky is a great guy and I've dealt with him alot through the suzuki scene.

Will be interested to see how the car stays after some use


----------



## rob3rto

lowejackson said:


> Thanks for the link. The map just seems to be a picture rather than a indicator of dealer locations or it does not work with Firefox or IE.


Ok, thought it was a Flash problem on my mobile.

Did find quite a few addresses just by Googling but none near me though. I'll email them.


----------



## lowejackson

I think there are missing out by not publishing a list on their site. Facebook and Twitter is just too messy for a coherent listing


----------



## id_doug

Would love to see how it would work on a Diesel with a few miles on the clock. I am sure mine isn't running efficiently as it should be.

Edit, just sent an enquiry and got a contact mail back off them with a phone number on with my area dialling code, looked into it and there head office is about 10 mins away from where I live! Hmmmm could be interesting!


----------



## lowejackson

Google says I am 1.5 hours away (Cumbria) from the HQ, might be worth a trip one day. Id_doug, if you do go, I would be very interested in your feedback


----------



## Turbo Tony

Wow, I hadn't realised this thread had gone through a resurgence!

I had my Volvo 3.0 petrol done a while ago. While getting cleaned, it didn't change characteristics at all - then engine note stayed the same and the revs did not rise.

Getting into the car, it was slightly smoother at idle. Pulling away, I noticed an increase at the very very low end of the rev range. The diff in the RWD Volvo vibrates if you accelerate too hard from a standstill (rudimentary traction control, I guess). I noticed it was vibrating at every roundabout on the way home, so had to re-adjust my throttle usage.

I brimmed the tank (£££) and waited to see the results over my last full tank.

The difference...? About 4 miles extra. 

However, looking back on the last tankful, I remembered that I had been stuck in traffic for two hours and when I finally cleared it, I felt a little road-reagey and put my foot down until I got home. There's two things that absolutely kill the fuel consumption in a 17 year-old Volvo, and that's traffic, and pressing on. I also thought the car felt a little funny on the twisties, and noticed that both front tyres were extremely low in pressure. I'd not noticed as somehow they'd both dropped by the same amount and the added torque masked the effect somewhat. Turns out to be both front tyres had picked up slow punctures. Oops. 

Anyway, to cut an already too long story short(er), I've had the tyres done and I'm waiting until I'm rich enough to brim the tank again and I'll let you know the results.


----------



## rinns

Had mine done today, nothing really has changed from a driving point of view yet. Will reset the MPG tomorrow for a 300 mile trip and see what happens over the next few weeks (if anything) . It maybe one of those things that you can't see the improvement as its in the engine, who knows it may well be a load of bullocks.

Will update in the next week.


----------



## bidderman1969

Thinking of getting mine done fairly soon so will see how yours goes chappy


----------



## Edstrung

Just had an email update from Terraclean informing me that I no longer have to drive to south of Bristol to get this done 

Finally a dealer in South Wales, so I will try to get it done this month if not next month before the winter.

Need more reviews!


----------



## rinns

Its been done a week and I can safely say I have noticed no difference.

no MPG, my round trip to Bristol last week was 28.8MPG which is normal.

Maybe it will prolong the life of the engine, who know's, but if £100 is a lot of money to someone then I wouldn't recommend it.
J


----------



## Edstrung

I'm going to give it a go just so Roy will go and get his done 

130k TDi, hasn't been feeling at it's best and seems to struggle in places unlike when I first got it. The terraclean is the last option before replacing MAF/N75///// as part of logical fault finding, or just accepting it actually is.... just a diesel


----------



## rinns

My Straight 6 325 pulled like a train through the rev range, 6 years old with 143K on the clock.

Probably didn't need to do it but with the promise of increased mpg i couldn't resist........


----------



## The Cueball

rinns said:


> Its been done a week and I can safely say I have noticed no difference.
> 
> no MPG, my round trip to Bristol last week was 28.8MPG which is normal.
> 
> Maybe it will prolong the life of the engine, who know's, but if £100 is a lot of money to someone then I wouldn't recommend it.
> J


if a story is too good to be true..........

cheers for the update anyway...

:thumb:


----------



## bidderman1969

Still toying with the idea at minute, 119300 on clock right now, just done a 163 mile round trip, London pick up, going through London on way up, motorway for way back, even did a DPF regen cycle on way up, came back at 40.4 mpg


----------



## rob3rto

Spoke to my mechanic and he advised against any sort of flush etc. Said it could reveal problems that were otherwise clogged with soot etc. Not sure now.


----------



## carl123uk

any update on this rinns?


----------



## rinns

No change at all from what I see , feel etc. Maybe it's done some good in the engine, who knows?

As I say £100 is a lot of money to some folk, if it is then don't get it done with a promise of utopia....


----------



## M3simon

After reading every bodies comment from start to finish and now being a few months further on, what's the general consensus???

I'm liking of having it done on my pride and joy m3
2001, with 75k miles.
Can't make up my mind!!!


----------



## nick_mcuk

I think it's not worth it plus a couple of specialist mechanics said it could clear out carbon deposits that would then lead to rattling and maybe terminal failure. 

My 2p's worth it's a snake oil fix. Better to have the car serviced and well maintained.


----------



## Paintmaster1982

nick_mcuk said:


> I think it's not worth it plus a couple of specialist mechanics said it could clear out carbon deposits that would then lead to rattling and maybe terminal failure.
> 
> My 2p's worth it's a snake oil fix. Better to have the car serviced and well maintained.


I agree.

Depending on how well maintained the engine is and how well it burns fuel or how you drive it i.e labouring the engine = carbon build up, then i can't see it doing the engine any favours getting rid of all the carbon that has created its own seal on the valves over time. Hence why you have to re seat the valves when you do a head build.


----------



## Turbo Tony

The cav I had done originally has been parked pretty much since I had it done, although every time I start it now, it purrs even from cold. A couple of days ago, I started the car in the garage and was amazed to see the water from the exhaust hitting the wall 5ft behind the car! That car hasn't done that in at least 5 years.

The Volvo is my current daily driver. As you may recall, the differences weren't as dramatic as the cav. Even that got 347 miles out of a full tank, as compared to 308 before the service.


----------



## danwel

A cheaper alternative is seafoam which will do pretty much the same thing at a fraction of he cost


----------



## Lazy-Moose

I put 300ml of 2 stroke oil in my diesel, hold the revs at 2500, and spray water into my air intake. I do this every few thousands miles. My car is on 340,000 KM  and running Sweeeeeeeeeeeet. Basically its a home made water mist intake, but instead of fancy gadgets its my arm and pump sprayer.


----------



## gavin_d

I'm doing my now. We have a terra clean machine where I work in Lincoln.


----------



## gavin_d

How much are you guys paying for the terraclean.


----------



## danwel

I've got 3 cans Seafoam which is 17 quid a can and does pretty much same thing just a fraction of price


----------



## gavin_d

Sea foam is only an additive that you add to fuel tank so it can't be as good as terraclean?


----------



## bidderman1969

danwel said:


> I've got 3 cans Seafoam which is 17 quid a can and does pretty much same thing just a fraction of price


Where did you get them from?


----------



## craigeh123

im interested in how you connect the machine up ?


----------



## MK1Campaign

I've not really seen any conclusive tests yet that prove wether this works or not.


----------



## gavin_d

It did a good job on my Astra. Feels a lot more responsive and have great feedback from all customers. Basically you disable the fuel pump, disconnect the fuel in and block the fuel return. Set the machine to the same pressure your cars fuel pump would normally run at then switch it on and start the vehicle holding around 1700 rpm. So the car is running on pure terraclean. Wait till its finished or in my case I just waited till the car cut out (it was my own car but not recommended as normally creates fault codes) then that's its. There is 2 sizes of cans the bigger ones are recommended for 2.5 ltr and up. All I can say is that my car now accelerates a lot more smoother and faster, engine not quieter and idles better. I cannot comment on mpg as not really used it since and emissions as I couldn't be arsed to do an emissions check lol.


----------



## nick_mcuk

gavin_d said:


> It did a good job on my Astra. Feels a lot more responsive and have great feedback from all customers. Basically you disable the fuel pump, disconnect the fuel in and block the fuel return. Set the machine to the same pressure your cars fuel pump would normally run at then switch it on and start the vehicle holding around 1700 rpm. So the car is running on pure terraclean. Wait till its finished or in my case I just waited till the car cut out (it was my own car but not recommended as normally creates fault codes) then that's its. There is 2 sizes of cans the bigger ones are recommended for 2.5 ltr and up. All I can say is that my car now accelerates a lot more smoother and faster, engine not quieter and idles better. I cannot comment on mpg as not really used it since and emissions as I couldn't be arsed to do an emissions check lol.


So you have your own terra clean system???


----------



## Ric

danwel said:


> A cheaper alternative is seafoam which will do pretty much the same thing at a fraction of he cost





danwel said:


> I've got 3 cans Seafoam which is 17 quid a can and does pretty much same thing just a fraction of price


No it doesn't, Seafoam is like the rest of the snakeoils you can buy from halfords.

however, inconclusive reports on terraclean also, my Audi engine suffers from carbon build up, i've been meaning to try this when i get some free time.



nick_mcuk said:


> So you have your own terra clean system???


His work does, like he said on the last page..


----------



## gavin_d

Astra gsi in for terraclean today.


----------



## danwel

bidderman1969 said:


> Where did you get them from?


Import from states as a GB on another forum but they're on eBay too


----------



## joelee

I have had this done on my megane sport and was not worth it it was fine for about two days and than just went back to the way it was 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Ric

joelee said:


> I have had this done on my megane sport and was not worth it it was fine for about two days and than just went back to the way it was
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305


Why was it not worth it? because you had a problem with something else not related to whatever terraclean does?

Just because you diagnosed wrong doesn't mean it's rubbish.


----------



## joelee

I had a rough idle on it and that is ment to sort it out and it did for about two days and than it was back bits ment to clean the injectors and that was the fault on the car dirty injectors but I have not changed them yet 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## Trip tdi

joelee said:


> I had a rough idle on it and that is ment to sort it out and it did for about two days and than it was back bits ment to clean the injectors and that was the fault on the car dirty injectors but I have not changed them yet
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9305


How did you find the terraclean service, did your engine benefit from having the treatment in anyway.

Which car is this on buddie.


----------



## joelee

No not at all for two days its a megane 225 sport 

Sent from my GT-I9305


----------



## M3simon

Can anybody in or around the Manchester area or the Northwest recommend a Terraclean centre???


----------



## possul

Mixed reviews really then so far.
I think id rather spend double and recon my cylinder head.


----------



## Aletank

Would a Terraclean be beneficial to a low mileage, short journey car ?


----------



## nick.s

Aletank said:


> Would a Terraclean be beneficial to a low mileage, short journey car ?


Surely a good fuel system cleaner and some Italian tuning would be a) cheaper and b) more fun?


----------



## steveo3002

nick.s said:


> Surely a good fuel system cleaner and some Italian tuning would be a) cheaper and b) more fun?


yeah the car shouldnt need any more than good drive using all the revs


----------



## andpgud

How have you been liking the terraclean?
I have a 2001 Wrangler with 2.5 petrol engine and was wondering how it do for my engine?

i'am still a bit unsure about older cars as i always understood once the carbon deposits build up on the valves etc that they create there own seal and once taken away thats when you have a problem with oil consumption

Also would you say it is the same as this ? Liqui moly


----------



## PJS

Liqui Moly are an absolutely massive company in Germany, but I'm not convinced that all their products are worth bothering with.

In this forum, in the past, I've recommended BG Products' 44K (244 for diesel) as the one true product that actually works.
It's not a cheap product, and you won't find it in Halfords - their customers would laugh at the price they'd be charging for it.

Unlike the mainland Texaco stations, over here in Northern and Southern Ireland, they have the the active chemistry* in the fuel, known as Techron (and also sold as a separate treatment - presume the same is happening over there), which when I used in the Accord, it always felt that bit peppier and easier to drive.
I'd like to think with nearly 6 years of owning it, as the miles piled on over that time, I 
was very attuned to the car, so it was not a placebo effect I experienced.

You can grab 44K from a local Kwik Fit or online from Amazon or PowerEnhancer.
PE might have some discount codes you can use to save 10%.

From a former stomping ground - http://www.civinfo.com/forum/engines-transmission/74413-bg244-diesel-additive.html

* PEA - PolyEtherAmine


----------

